# INONESIA, THE WORLD'S MOST EXOTICE COUNTRY



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*INDONESIA, THE WORLD'S MOST EXOTICE COUNTRY*

Indonesia is the most volcanic country on earth with almost 4,500 volcanoes creating an impressive backbone for much of the archipelago. Rainforests and eternal snow-capped mountain peaks contrast with exotic white-sand beaches and warm tropical seas teeming with coral and a marvelous variety of marine life. Orang utans and birds of Paradise share this environment with rare orchids and pre-historic dragons while awesome volcanoes tower over remarkably fertile, terraced landscapes.

Five main islands and 30 smaller archipelagoes are home to the majority of the population. The main islands in Indonesia are:

1. Sumatra Island
2. Java Island
3. Bali Island
4. Borneo Island
5. Lesser Sundaes Islands/ Nusa Tenggara Islands
6. Celebes Island/ Sulawesi Island
7. Mollucas Islands/ Maluku Islands
8. Papua / Irian (Western part of New Guinea island)

*Location*
Indonesia is situated between the Indian and Pacific Oceans, between the continents of Asia and Australia. Its total land area is 1,905,443 square kilometers with over 80,000 kilometers of coastline.

​
There are 33 provinces from Sabang city in West (Nanggroe Aceh Daruussalam, Sumatra) to Merauke town (Papua) and from Talaud islands in North (North Celebes) to Rote island in South (East Lesser Sundaes)


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
contohnya kayak post yang ini... bakal bagus sekali kalo berada di thread itu, biar saling melengkapi dengan post2 terdahulu yang udah ada di sana...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
bos, mohon digabung aja dengan thread [Indonesia] A Secret Heaven yang udah ada di forum Travel and Geography biar gak terlalu menuh2in forum ini... dan di situ juga banyak yang udah kontribusi untuk mempromosikan Indonesia pada dunia. mungkin ada baiknya anda juga ikutan di sana...:cheers1:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*SUMATRA ISLAND​*
Sumatra is the second largest island in Indonesia and possibly one of the richest in terms of natural resources and beauty. The Bukit Barisan Mountains stretch for most of the island’s length plunging steeply to the sea in the west and rolling onto swampy plains in the east. Perfect cone-shaped volcanoes peak above thick jungles where rare Sumatran tigers and rhinos still roam. Sculpted canyons, mighty rivers, thunderous waterfalls, idyllic lakes and exotic beaches are all a part of this multi-faceted island straddling the equator and home of one of Indonesia’s largest nature reserves, the Gunung Leuser National Park.

Remnants of ancient civilizations scattered across the main island of Sumatra and its offshore islands are testimony to a long history of outside contact which is a major influence on the island’s many different cultures and on the culture of the entire country on the whole. The north of the island around Aceh is the home of Indonesia’s first Islamic Kingdom and is
still known for its devout population. Further inland is the homeland of the largely Christian Batak tribes, centered round Tapanuli and Lake Toba, while Bukittinggi and Padang in the west are home to the distinctive Minangkabau culture.

The western offshore islands of Nias and Mentawai have traditionally played only a minor part in the politics and history of the region and have thus remained relatively unchanged, while the Riau islands in the busy Straits of Malacca in the east have colorful and illustrious histories stretching back for centuries. Whatever you want, you’ll find it in Sumatra!


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*JAVA ISLAND*​
Java is a heavily populated island of enormous diversity ranging from unspoiled tropical beaches and jungles to active volcanoes and ancient monuments. Evidence of a rich and influential history can be found all over the island, particularly in Central Java from the times of the Mataram Empire. During this time a powerful Hindu-Javanese culture flourished between the 8th and 10th centuries, producing remarkable religious monuments, such as Borobudur, the largest monument to Mahayana Buddhism in the world; the Hindu temple complex of Prambanan, dedicated to Shiva and the ancient site of the oldest Hindu temples in Java on the magnificent, mist-shrouded Dieng Plateau.

The first contact point in Indonesia for Indian traders was in West Java and it was here that the Dutch and British first set foot in Indonesia at Banten.

Surrounding the nation’s capital of Jakarta on three sides, West Java provides visitors with a great number of fascinating things to see and do; get up close to the remains of the awesome Krakatau, explore the undisturbed wildlife reserve of Ujung Kulon on the south-western tip of Java, admire the Pulau Dua Bird Sanctuary off the coast of Banten and visit isolated communities of the mysterious Baduy, treasure the royal palaces of Cirebon and the world renowned botanical gardens of Bogor.

East Java, too, has an assortment of attractions, ranging from ancient temple sites to beautiful, unspoiled beaches, picturesque highland lakes, colorful marine gardens and fantastic wildlife reserves. Magnificent mountain scenery includes the crater and legendary sea of sand at Mount Bromo, the “sulphur mountain” of Welirang and the rugged Ijen Plateau. The Provincial capital, Surabaya is second in size to Jakarta, in population and commerce.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*BALI ISLAND​*
Bali Island, the perfect holiday destination for all ages offers something for everyone. 

Bali offers not just various customs but also various "adrenalin pump" parks. Many exciting amusements are available in Bali, with something new opening all the time. The number of offshore and inland attraction are on the rise because many tourists want them. This tropical paradise has a unique blend of modern tourist facilities combined with wonderful shopping and a rich past and heritage. 

After white water rafting that has gained popularity in Bali, comes offshore rafting or ocean rafting. The more adventurous sort of amusement has now become an alternative sport for tourists. Meanwhile white water rafting is still a popular activity with trips on Ayung, Telaga Waja, Unda Rivers, etc. The tourists can refresh their mind by watching beautiful scenery along the route. 

Those are not enough, some of the best surfing beaches in the world can be found on the western side of the island whilst conversely the eastern side is a wonderful haven for families, with beautiful white sand beaches and gentle seas.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*BORNEO ISLAND*​
Traveling through the Province of East Borneo along the mighty Mahakam River is a fascinating and unforgettable adventure. The river carves its way through the jungles and flatlands constantly reshaping and nourishing the land.

Wild orchids drip off trees, bekantans (Proboscis monkeys), orangutans, crocodiles, clouded leopards, crab-eating macaques, giant butterflies and the legendary hornbill all live here and some can be found nowhere else. A 5,000 acre orchid reservation close to the village of Kersik Luwal in the heart of the province cultivates 27 different species of orchid including the very rare black orchid.

As a major producer of oil and timber, the province of East Borneo is at present the most industrially advanced region of the island and the second largest province in Indonesia. It is also the home of the original inhabitants of Kalimantan, the Orang Gunung or “mountain people”. The tribes are collectively called Dayak, although this name is not embraced by many tribes-people themselves, who prefer to be known by the separate tribal names such as Iban, Punan and Banuaq.

Local tribes traditionally live in communal longhouses called lamin or umaq daru. They are built on wooden piles, sometimes as high as 3 meters, as protection against wild animals and flooding. It is in these communal areas that village meetings are held and ceremonies performed, thereby reinforcing the strong tribal bonds that have kept the Dayaks together.

The most common starting points for many journeys and adventures inland Mahakam River, the Meratus Mountains stride straight through the centre of South Kalimantan province, effectively dividing it into two distinct regions. The eastern part being mountainous and lush with dense tropical rain forests, while the south is much flatter, characterized by large, powerful rivers.

Many villages and settlements have been built along these rivers, particularly the Barito River, by the indigenous majority, the Banjar. The provincial capital of Banjarmasin lies a short distance from the mouth of the Barito River where it meets the Martapura River. The rivers are literally the life-blood of the city and everything revolves around them.

A lot of business is done on the waterways. Apart from stilt houses lining the banks, flourishing floating markets sell an enormous variety of goods including a mouth-watering selection of tropical fruits. The area is vibrant with colorful and distinctive traditional arts and cultures which can be seen in the people’s way of life, art, dance, music, ancestral dress, games and ceremonies.

The province’s exquisite traditional and commercial handicrafts are all made from local raw materials which include precious and semi-precious stones, gold, silver, brass, iron and a wide variety of woods as South Borneo Is one of the largest wood producers in Indonesia.

West Borneo covers an area of over 145,000 sq km, which is rich in a variety of minerals and precious stones and remains largely unexplored. The coastal areas are mainly swamp lands with more than 100 rivers sculpting the flat plaints


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*LESSER SUNDAES ISLANDS*​
The Lesser Sundas deciduous forests are found on a string of volcanic islands. They stretch across the Java Sea between Australia and Borneo. It is part of a unique biogeographic region known as Wallacea, which contains a very distinctive fauna representing a mix of Asian and Australasian species. These distinctive seasonal dry forests harbor unique species, including the Komodo dragon, the largest lizard in the world, and seventeen bird species found nowhere else on Earth. A combination of shifting agriculture and human-caused fires has significantly reduced the amount of natural forest in this ecoregion.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*CELEBES ISLAND*​
Sulawesi, formerly known as Celebes, is a holiday destination that is becoming popular nowadays with those in search of the exotic. Most interesting to visitors are the more populated north and south regions while the central region is a little known area rarely visited ( through, of course, for some travelers this is the most attractive regions . Such as ; Bada Valley ( Lore Lindu ) for its Megalithic Culture and Birding site, Togean Islands with its fantastic under-sea-garden and its coral reefs, and Morowali Nature Reserve.

Our Adventure tours are focusing in the most exotic destination with various sort adventure, trekking, and wildlife exploration activities. Sulawesi island rich with un-usual things to see from the local tradition, unique houses, culture, etc.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*MOLLUCAS ISLANDS*​
Mollucas, a region of Indonesia formerly known as the Spice Islands, was once the source of cloves and nutmeg, spices highly valued for their aroma, preservative ability, and use in medicine before people learned how to cultivate the plants in other parts of the world. Maluku is a cluster of about one thousand islands totaling 74,504 square kilometers, forming part of the Malay Archipelago in eastern Indonesia near New Guinea. The region is divided into two provinces, Maluku with its capital in Ambon, and North Maluku (2002 estimated population 913,000), with its capital in Ternate; other important islands in the group include Halmahera, Seram, and Buru.

Its approximately 1000 islands support a population of less than 1.7 million people. The average population density figure is 19 people per-square kilometer, but the distribution is uneven. Air and sea transportation is the main means, which link the islands together. The province has 32 seaports and 20 airports, and only about 160 km of roads. However, good roads on many of the islands provide easy access to the often-remote places of tourists' interest.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*PAPUA*​
Papua is one of Indonesia province comprising a majority part of the western half of New Guinea Island and nearby. The province originally covered the entire western half of New Guinea, but in 2003, the western portion of the province, on the Bird's Head Peninsula, was declared in Jakarta as separate province named West Irian Jaya. The legality of this separation has been disputed, as it appears to conflict with the conditions of the Special Autonomy status awarded to Papua in the year 2000. The status of West Irian Jaya province is not yet resolved as of early 2006.

Both North and West of the central ranges the land remains mountainous mostly 1000 to 2000 m high covered by thick rain forest and a warm humid year round climate. The third major habitat feature is the southeast lowlands with extensive wetlands stretching for hundreds of kilometers.
Mamberamo River sometimes referred to the "Amazon of Papua" is the province's largest river, which winds through the northern part of the province. The result is a large area of lakes and rivers known as the Lakes Plains region. The famous Baliem Valley, home of the Dani people is a tableland 1600 m above sea level in the midst of the central mountain range; Jaya Peak, sometimes known by its former Dutch name Carstensz Pyramid, is a mist covered limestone mountain peak 5030 m above sea level.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

now let we explore one by one of 33 provinces in Indonesia...
first province is located in The most western part of Indonesia archipelago, in Sumatra island.

*Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam*

​Aceh is rich of events, attraction and unique cultures that it will fascinate anyone. Aceh is also rich in natural beauty, waves and sea garden, which is suitable for diving. Some of most beautiful Aceh tourism and historical sites and beaches have been damaged by the massive earthquake and Dec '04 Tsunami. The name of Aceh Darussalam is come from Aceh language means the welfare and peace Aceh country. Aceh is located in the Northwestern of Sumatra Island with the area of approximately 57,365.57 km square or 12.26 % of size of Sumatra Island. It consists of 119 islands, 73 major rivers and 2 lakes.


one sunset in Aceh


Aceh landscape. view of Mount Leusser National Park


rice filed in Aceh


Iboih Beach​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

more pictures about aceh..............


Weh Island


The Great Mosque in Banda Aceh, the capital of Province


Saman Dance​


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*North Sumatra*

​Along the length of this province crosses the Bukit Barisan mountains with peaks of numerous volcanoes. In between are several lakes, one among them is the famous Toba Lake. The land has thick virgin forests, lush vegetation, rice fields, mountain streams, rivers, waterfalls and sandy beaches.

It has a rich flora and fauna. An abundance of birds, butterflies, buffaloes, deer, mouse deer, orang utans and many other export commodities make North Sumatra one of the richest provinces in Indonesia, as it produces more than 30 % of Indonesia's exports. The province offers the visitors, especially nature lovers, beautiful tropical panoramas, terraced rice fields, blue mountains, jungle covered hills, white sandy beaches, music, dance and folk arts.


Lake Toba

Sipiso-piso Waterfall

Bahorok River

Surfing in Nias Island

Beach in Nias island

Batak Dance in Samosir Island Lake Toba

Batak House

Hombo Batu atraction, Nias Island​


----------

